# Sidewinder Pin Box Coupler



## Raptor22 (Jul 19, 2007)

Does anyone out there use or has upgraded to the New "Sidewinder" Pin Box coupler for 5er's? I've been reading articles regarding this particular pin box coupler and it moves the pivot point 20" rearward. The RV now pivots at the pin box instead of at the truck thereby eliminating the need to slide. 
I'm understanding that it comes as OEM on 07 and up Everest 5er's.

I'm thinking of upgrading.....looking for comments from users.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I was looking at one myself. Someone had it on thier 5th wheel at the Luray rally and I can't remember who it was. I like the way it looked and how it works.

Gary


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> I was looking at one myself. Someone had it on thier 5th wheel at the Luray rally and I can't remember who it was. I like the way it looked and how it works.
> 
> Gary


Now who could that have been????









One came on my 07 Challenger. Eventhough I have a full size bed and dont need it, it works great. It makes my 5er back just like my TT did. I only wish I had the 'Air' version.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't have a 5er (yet), so I am just speculating. Wouldn't you lose at least some of the anti-sway capabilities of a 5th wheel by moving the pivot point? My understanding was that the reason 5th wheels do not sway is because the pivot point is at or in front of the rear axle of the truck, so its movement can't twist the TV the way a TT can. If the pivot point is moved back, now the trailer has the ability to move the truck, so you have lost the advantage of towing a 5th wheel.

Am I missing something?

Or am I having a







moment?


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Biga:

No Sway at all.









Chris


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Raptor22 said:


> Does anyone out there use or has upgraded to the New "Sidewinder" Pin Box coupler for 5er's? I've been reading articles regarding this particular pin box coupler and it moves the pivot point 20" rearward. The RV now pivots at the pin box instead of at the truck thereby eliminating the need to slide.
> I'm understanding that it comes as OEM on 07 and up Everest 5er's.
> 
> I'm thinking of upgrading.....looking for comments from users.


I like the idea/theory of the sidewinder but am a little leery of buying and installing due to potential warranty conflict problems. It appears at least one or more of the trailer frame manufacturers will not honor warranty unless the sidewinder was installed by the OEM at factory. Lippert who makes most of Keystones frames is one of these manufacturers. If concerned about warranty get it in writing from Keystone and Lippert that this device will not void warranty.... By the virtue of how the product works it does impart different stress points on the frame than the OEM pin location/coupler relationship designed into the trailer. Sidewinder will probably change your Pin weight to trailer weight ratio due to the extension of the pin location. Making the Pin lighter could be a concern with a fully loaded toy garage -only a scale will know







for sure.

The product is still to new IMO to know if the different location of stress on the frame in the pin box/front frame area is worth worrying about......

There are posts on other forums about the sidewinder pin box -many extol the virtues but some condemn the product for falling apart in low mileage. Kinda a mixed bag of comments....

We have decided on a Pullrite 18K Superglide to remove the overhanging warranty question that the sidewinder would have presented on the new trailer we are buying -as no one would commit in writing concerning the sidewinder and the frame warranty. Trailer dealer is pushing Fifth Aiborne/Sidewinder to eliminate a slider hitch ...... and claiming that the Pullrite is too expensive. When I price out the two options Pullrite or std w/sidewinder(no air ride pin), both with hidden mounting 16/18K dual pivot head, the end costs are very close. This is starting from scratch without owning a fifth wheel hitch. Having an existing non-slider hitch does make the sidewinder an attraction.... $$ wise.

Also, if you have a B&W fifth wheel hitch -they specifically say not to use the sidewinder because it loads the pin capture assembly more than they feel is safe for the design.

Hope this helps and doesn't cause to much confusion...

Map Guy


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Guess my question is; what do you want it for? If you want it to be able to backup better then I have to say Phooey to that. I flat out stink at backing my 5'er but if the slider is out I can get it in some tight places and all in all I have only had one tight place to get it into. All the rest I got into without even my slider out.


----------



## timewizard (Jun 9, 2007)

We don't have a 5er but we are thinking about it. We talk to dealer and he recommended Robin-aftermarket.com. I think it's the same type pivot 5er hitch. We have our eye on the Silverback with the king bed.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Humpty said:


> I was looking at one myself. Someone had it on thier 5th wheel at the Luray rally and I can't remember who it was. I like the way it looked and how it works.
> 
> Gary


Now who could that have been????









One came on my 07 Challenger. Eventhough I have a full size bed and dont need it, it works great. It makes my 5er back just like my TT did. I only wish I had the 'Air' version.
[/quote]

WELL.........

When you get the "air" version....and you are going to throw away the other one......give me a call!!!!

Gary


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

We have the Fifth Airborne, and can't say enough good about it. Price came in a bit cheaper than either of the sliders. It's specs and ratings and testing are done to govenment standards, and it totally surpasses them. One of the things I like most is that the pin weight never varies from that 1" in front of your axle. With the auto slider, when you turn, it puts the weight as far as 14" (I think that's the number) behind the axel. Now I know you won't be taking any fast corners, but it will move back and change the weight on your front end, and that is a concern to me. Another thing I really like is that I can turn a true 90 degrees and not have any concern, nor do I have to remember anything. Peace of mind. Thank goodness for having choices... I'm sure you'll make the one right for you.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

I have't even seen one yet (sidewinder), but after reading all your posts I wanna check one out in action. I'll have took my eyes open. Good info everyone, thanks


----------

